
Google's new Data Loss Prevention tools could drive enterprise adoption of Gmail - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3014064/security/googles-new-data-loss-prevention-tools-could-drive-enterprise-adoption-of-gmail.html
======
stevep2007
Google announced Data Loss Prevention (DLP) for its enterprise Gmail service,
eliminating one more compliance reason justifying the operation of custom
email services within the enterprise. DLP checks email messages and
attachments for sensitive data to prevent disclosure to unauthorized
personnel. Sensitive data includes trade secrets or intellectual property or
data regulated in industries like healthcare and financial services.

